# Dankung Grip Hole



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was wondering what the opinions are of the finger hole on the dankung style slingshot grip. I believe Joerg used the term "lock" to describe the way the finger in the hole stabilizes the slingshot. I am asking because I'm thinking about making such a hole in the handle of a wooden board-cut slingshot. Has anyone tried this type of grip on a wooden slingshot? By the way, I was just on the dankung website and noteced a few more models have recently been added.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The locking is just a way to make sure that you do not drop the slingshot after you have released the pouch. The "finger and thumb on the fork" method can lead to this. If you have your pinkie locked into the frame, then the slingshot can't drop.


----------



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Joerg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to use some kind of wrist strap on my slingshots. It also is nice insurance against the slingshot slipping out of your hand at full draw. OUCH!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the idea of a wrist strap, ive had mine fly out of my hand a couple of times.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

smitty said:


> I like to use some kind of wrist strap on my slingshots. It also is nice insurance against the slingshot slipping out of your hand at full draw. OUCH!


Thanks for all the input from everybody on all the topics.

The comment about wearing a wrist strap is huge.

As I am new to all this 1.5 weeks I haven't tried out a slingshot that you use the thumb and pointer finger on the catty,yet. All I could envision was that darn catty coming at me full speed, then blood and teeth spraying.

I am pretty cautious but reminders and a help with visuals really impresses the danger.

Thanks from my full set of teeth!

Ray


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Having just had that happen this weekend, I would def recommend some sort of strap.







Its a definite ouch. Lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

njenkins said:


> Having just had that happen this weekend, I would def recommend some sort of strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NJenkin,

How long have you been using slingshots on a consistent basis from today backwards.

This is one of those curiosity questions about when accidents are likely to happen. I use power saws in my work so this can relate to my being re-reminded to always be alert and not let comfort and experience lead to carelessness. Where ever a risk of harm may be.

Certainly we need to not get so uptight that it works against a relaxed yet focused manner.

Thanks NJ


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Ray,
These were my first over the tops and I pulled it back wrong on the first pull.. Oh wells, better to learn the hard way once, right away, then not at all.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

alru19 said:


> I was wondering what the opinions are of the finger hole on the dankung style slingshot grip. I believe Joerg used the term "lock" to describe the way the finger in the hole stabilizes the slingshot. I am asking because I'm thinking about making such a hole in the handle of a wooden board-cut slingshot. Has anyone tried this type of grip on a wooden slingshot? By the way, I was just on the dankung website and noteced a few more models have recently been added.


Interestingly, I just finished making this maple pocket shooter using the idea of the finger hole. I think it works amazingly well. I will be making some to sell in maple, poplar, red oak, and birch. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a nice flip. Possibly another shooter of the month. Great job!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> I was wondering what the opinions are of the finger hole on the dankung style slingshot grip. I believe Joerg used the term "lock" to describe the way the finger in the hole stabilizes the slingshot. I am asking because I'm thinking about making such a hole in the handle of a wooden board-cut slingshot. Has anyone tried this type of grip on a wooden slingshot? By the way, I was just on the dankung website and noteced a few more models have recently been added.


Interestingly, I just finished making this maple pocket shooter using the idea of the finger hole. I think it works amazingly well. I will be making some to sell in maple, poplar, red oak, and birch. If anyone is interested please let me know. 
View attachment 505

View attachment 506

[/quote]

Thats really nice, I wouldn't mind one of those.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Any kind of an aid on the frame which will keep your hand in relatively the same position shot after shot is a real help in more accurate shooting. The Dankung hole in the handle,finger grooves on prongs, palm swells,a lanyard that tightens on your wrist,rubber grippers etc. They all help in maintaining a consistent grip on your frame. It's just like your release point-keep it in the same spot everytime( cheek hollow-ear lobe) and your accuracy will improve. Flatband


----------

